# Forum Home Renovation Metalwork & Welding  Blacksmith Jack's new gas bottle deal

## PlatypusGardens

So...my neighbour just got a welder and reckons BSJ have a new deal for gas bottles. 
Pay $200 upfront for a small-ish bottle (G size?), then $100 to fill/swap it, but no annual bottle hire fee, just the initial $200. 
My bottle which is bigger, (E  size I think), costs $90 to refill but I'm forking out $250/ year for bottle hire.   :Unsure:

----------


## Marc

I bought an E size argon cylinder from Speedgas some years back for around $400 and something, they are a bit dearer now but shop around for a deal ... http://www.gasweld.com.au/catalogue/docs/speedgas.pdf
Gas refill when you rent is cheaper, when you buy you pay more for the refill, about $150 now for E size and you are bound to the one supplier. 
If you are a heavy user of gas, you do much better renting from BOC, ($250 for rent is highway robbery) and take advantage of the cheap refill. If you usetwo or three cylinders a year, you are better off buying and paying higher cost of gas. The advantage is marginal and you have to accept that welding gases are in the hands of the mafia and you are paying extortion money.
Check the "deal" with Bunnings, they do have a swap and go system for argon. I looked into it when it first started but the speedgas was better ... again marginally. Bunnings cylinders are small and I think BSJ are also rather small.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Oh, right, G size is the bigger one.
Guess ol mate got the D size then....

----------


## PlatypusGardens

I think I'm on my 5th bottle in just over a year. 
That said, I went through pretty much a whole bottle straight up when I was messing around building that potbelly stove and doing a lot of things twice and wasted a lot of gas. 
So I guess I would use 3-4 E size a year.... 
Hmmm.    :Unsure:

----------


## Marc

Is G size a consideration? They are heavy though.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

The BSJ "deal" only applies to that little bottle though BTW.  
I need to look elsewhere I think.   
*sigh*    

> Is G size a consideration? They are heavy though.

  
Mmm space is an issue as well

----------


## Marc

4x150= $600
4x90= $360
600-360= $240 ... there is your rent. 
If you use more you lose money buying your cylinder if you use less you lose money renting ... And I am not factoring the start up cost. 
that is with speedgas. work it out with BSJ but they are the little bottles.
I use one or two a year so it worked out for me to buy the cylinder.

----------


## seliment

Total Tools have a deal where you buy your own bottle...   I bought a "G" bottle from them.
Prices are very similar to Gasweld/Speedgas, (more than likely its bottles and gas supplied by Speedgas), but advantage to some could be that a Total Tools shop is much more conveniently located  than a Speedgas branch. 
Joe

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Oh yeh? 
Total Tools opened a shop here not long ago.
Might suss it out.

----------


## Bros

I see we are talking about Argon here is there any move away from the the crooks with Oxy and Acetylene?

----------


## Random Username

Coregas "Trade n Go" Size D Acetylene Gas I/N 5910223 | Bunnings Warehouse Coregas "Trade n Go" Size D Oxygen Gas I/N p5910224 | Bunnings Warehouse

----------


## Marc

That is actually way dearer if you compare volume with an E size cylinder. 
Rent is expensive if you are a hobby user. It becomes a non issue after the 4th or so cylinder a year.

----------


## Grahame Collins

> Oh yeh? 
> Total Tools opened a shop here not long ago.
> Might suss it out.

  
Opposite the New Bunnings in South Mackay. Can be a bit hard to notice.They are in the rear end of the carpark opposite to the pet shop.

----------


## PlatypusGardens

> Opposite the New Bunnings in South Mackay. Can be a bit hard to notice.They are in the rear end of the carpark opposite to the pet shop.

  
Yep. 
Was working across the road there a while ago and snuck a photo of my mate with Total Tools in the background but positioned myself so something (lamp post maybe) obscured the "s" 
So he's officially a total tool now   :Smilie:

----------

